# Apparent gloss after using waterless wash



## tdekany (Feb 3, 2007)

John Davis said:


> I'm hoping the Duragloss Aquawax (arriving on Monday) will do the same thing, only much more so.


If the picture in your signature is the car in question, you may not notice, but you should never ever use a california car duster. Unless you like reduced shine from swirl mark.

So hopefully you will break that bad habit ASAP.

Otherwise, if you want a lot more gloss, your car should be decontaminated, followed by a couple of steps of polishing. THAT will transform your car. I don't know if you have any detailing products or a PC? I mean porter cable type of polisher?

Waxes or sealants can only add so much to a paint that really needs polishing. We in the business say that prep work is 90% - the rest of the shine comes from your LSP.


----------



## John Davis (Sep 5, 2012)

tdekany said:


> If the picture in your signature is the car in question, you may not notice, but you should never ever use a california car duster. Unless you like reduced shine from swirl mark.
> 
> So hopefully you will break that bad habit ASAP.
> 
> ...


I hear you; I use a claybar, then a glaze and a polish, once or twice a year. Thanks for the advice about the duster.


----------



## tdekany (Feb 3, 2007)

John Davis said:


> I hear you; I use a claybar, then a glaze and a polish, once or twice a year. Thanks for the advice about the duster.


With coating products that are available today, I'd take advantage of it. Give the car another wash, clay, deep polish, light polish, clean the paint with 70% IPA, and apply one of the consumer coatings available - Ask Phil the sponsor of this forum, he will recommend the right product for you. He is one of the best guys in this business.


----------



## John Davis (Sep 5, 2012)

tdekany said:


> With coating products that are available today, I'd take advantage of it. Give the car another wash, clay, deep polish, light polish, clean the paint with 70% IPA, and apply one of the consumer coatings available - Ask Phil the sponsor of this forum, he will recommend the right product for you. He is one of the best guys in this business.


70% IPA?

What's a consumer coating? Do you mean a sealant?


----------



## tdekany (Feb 3, 2007)

John Davis said:


> 70% IPA?
> 
> What's a consumer coating? Do you mean a sealant?


Isopropyl Alcohol

I mean coatings. They last for years not months. Google Gloss Coat for example


----------

